# Diabetes UK Coffee Morning in Newcastle



## Clairb (May 23, 2012)

Thursday 14 June** 10am ? 12.30pm
St John?s Church Hall, Grainger Street, Newcastle, NE1 5JG

Donations welcomed for Bookstall, cards and gifts & tombola

Entry ?2.50	

Further Details from Audrey Brammer Tel: 0191 276 1950

Diabetes UK Regional Office, Sterling House, 22 St Cuthbert's Way, Darlington, DL1 1GB 01325 488606; northyorks@diabetes.org.uk

Charity No. 215199


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2012)

Hope its a big success !!     A nice part of the world !!


----------



## Casper (May 26, 2012)

I'll put this on the calendar and aim to get there, thanks!


----------

